# Thinking of Switching Back to A. T. & T



## Ruthanne (Jan 28, 2018)

My Cox tv has gone up in price and they have no deals for me presently.  A. T. and T keep sending me ads about getting their service again and with the pkg. or bundle they describe I should get a $300.00 gift card.  That sounds worth it if they really do as they say.  Not sure if I should trust them again....


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jan 28, 2018)

I have to laugh at people who say: We don't have satellite TV...we have Cable.

Now where do they think the Cable companies get their signals from? 

From Satellites!

Hal


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 28, 2018)

HiDesertHal said:


> I have to laugh at people who say: We don't have satellite TV...we have Cable.
> 
> Now where do they think the Cable companies get their signals from?
> 
> ...


Satellites are good for people who cannot get cable in the rural area ( like me)..


----------



## terry123 (Jan 28, 2018)

I hate A T and T.  I hope to find something else before my package comes up again in July.  They automatically renew you to the next higher package without your consent and they are horrible to deal with afterwards!!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 28, 2018)

terry123 said:


> I hate A T and T.  I hope to find something else before my package comes up again in July.  They automatically renew you to the next higher package without your consent and they are horrible to deal with afterwards!!


That happened to me before; I better think hard on this.


----------

